# GTO badge replacement??



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Due to an unfortunate Tuba accident, the GTO badge on the passenger side dash needs to be replaced. I already ordered one from the dealer, but I want to replace it myself. Has anyone removed/replaced the badge on the dash yet? It looks like it's just pressed in there, but knowing my luck I'll probley have to remove the entire front clip to get to the pins :willy: Let me know guys....oh yeah no time to spell check...tahnks :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe it's stuck to the dash, 1badgto has removed some in the past and I think all he did was heat it up with a hairdryer and pull it off.... pm him and ask. :cheers


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks man :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

N/P! :cheers


----------

